# Places to buy knobs



## Grubb (Dec 23, 2021)

Help me out folks. I am looking for Tayda alternatives for buying knobs. Particularly Boss or MXR style knobs in multiple sizes, and also anything aluminium, are what I'm interested in. 

I found some great knobs at BLMS but shipping was going to cost >$80 AUD (I've ordered from there previously and not been stung for shipping so I'm not sure what the issue is? Covid and Christmas? 🤷‍♂️) 

I've also checked Amplified Parts, Pedal Parts Australia, and attempted to order from Banzai in Germany but they have not delivered my order nor replied to my follow up emails. 

Where else could I look?


----------



## zipfool (Dec 24, 2021)

Not sure if you'll have the same experience with their international shipping, but https://stompboxparts.com/ is my favorite go-to place to order knobs.


----------



## cdwillis (Dec 24, 2021)

https://tubedepot.com/ has a few different knobs. Also https://www.musikding.de/Knobs


----------



## spilla (Dec 24, 2021)

USPS suspended shipping to Aus a few months back (it's still in place now). There are other postage options available from the USA to Aus but as you seen they are quite expensive.

I've put a hold on order parts until normal shipping resumes.

If you've be not looked diyguitarpedals.com.au give them a try. Though it looks like Paul is also having issues getting supplies. As he is missing a few of his normal knobs.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 24, 2021)

Maybe find some Chinese suppliers on eBay?  What don't you like about Tayda knobs?


----------



## Kroars (Dec 25, 2021)

Grubb said:


> Help me out folks. I am looking for Tayda alternatives for buying knobs. Particularly Boss or MXR style knobs in multiple sizes, and also anything aluminium, are what I'm interested in.
> 
> I found some great knobs at BLMS but shipping was going to cost >$80 AUD (I've ordered from there previously and not been stung for shipping so I'm not sure what the issue is? Covid and Christmas? 🤷‍♂️)
> 
> ...


Worth checking out their international shipping rates.  Great selection:






						Knobs - Love My Switches
					






					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## Grubb (Dec 26, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What don't you like about Tayda knobs?



Nothing, I love Tayda, they just don't have everything I need e.g. 27mm Boss style knobs in white. Most of my builds have Tayda knobs and will continue to, I just need to augment my options.



Kroars said:


> Worth checking out their international shipping rates.  Great selection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's who I'm referring to as BLMS 😅 They have excellent stuff but their international shipping has been hamstrung by USPS suspending shipping to Australia. Has anyone got any experience with freight forwarding?


----------



## bowanderror (Dec 26, 2021)

Grubb said:


> Yeah, that's who I'm referring to as BLMS 😅


All the real homies add that B


----------



## tcpoint (Dec 26, 2021)

I bought some Tayda knobs, 3-4 years ago.  They sucked.  Half didn't work at all.  I recently gave them another try and the new are really nice.  I swore that I'd never order knobs from them again.  Glad they have good quality knobs, now.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 26, 2021)

Not sure what you mean by "didn't work."
I've had to de-burr the brass inserts on knobs from every vendor.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 26, 2021)

Also, if you look at Tayda, be sure to look under Potentiometer > Knobs, as some don't/didn't show up in Hardware > knobs. Hopefully, they'll continue adding more models (large MXR and brass insert 1900H would be nice), but I used them on most of my builds and they have been mostly great.  But yeah, sometimes other vendors are great for different style or colors.


Grubb said:


> I've also checked Amplified Parts, Pedal Parts Australia, and attempted to order from Banzai in Germany but they have not delivered my order nor replied to my follow up emails.


I've just put in an order with Banzai, hopefully it goes better than your experience...


----------



## Grubb (Dec 27, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I've just put in an order with Banzai, hopefully it goes better than your experience...


I should update this to say that Banzai have been in touch and the delay is absolutely reasonable on their end. They are back in my good books 😅



bowanderror said:


> All the real homies add that B


Around these parts they do 😎


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 28, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Not sure what you mean by "didn't work."
> I've had to de-burr the brass inserts on knobs from every vendor.


A lot of Tayda knobs I got in the past had the threads stripped from the get go, so the set screw couldn’t be tensioner at all. I got a few different knobs in my most recent Tayda order and they were much better though, so it that may be an old issue now.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 8, 2022)

Was just selecting knobs for a forthcoming build and stumble upon these new offerings
Marconi clone
Davies 1470 clone
+ a bunch of other plastic ones that could be nice.
Also realized they now have mono enclosed phone jacks


----------



## Amplified Parts (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey all,

This is Dan over at Amplified Parts - I head up our R&D team.

We have been adding a TON of new knobs the last year or two - we have added a ton of Marconi, Fairchild, Raytheon-style, and other knobs just this month. If there is something in particular you need and that we don't carry, you can shoot an email to newproducts@amplifiedparts.com or directly to me at dan@amplifiedparts.com and we can try to source it for you.

We have added hundreds of knobs over the last 2 years and have 50+ new types of knobs en-route right now from new manufacturers and customer requests. We have been making a huge attempt at new product development recently, so please shoot us an email on anything you're looking for, knobs or otherwise, and we can try and help out!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## fig (Jan 11, 2022)

Great stuff Dan!

Don't believe it? I've got a $50 gift code for the first person who needs more proof!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 11, 2022)

Amplified Parts said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is Dan over at Amplified Parts - I head up our R&D team.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sponsoring the truth about vintage amps podcast too!


----------



## dawson (Jan 11, 2022)

fig said:


> Great stuff Dan!
> 
> Don't believe it? I've got a $50 gift code for the first person who needs more proof!


Darn- I already checked out his stock and he's got a ton of options that I've never seen for sale anywhere else so I DO believe it..


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 11, 2022)

Amplified parts is solid. One of my goto’s.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jan 11, 2022)

Amplified Parts said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is Dan over at Amplified Parts - I head up our R&D team.
> 
> ...


Hey Dan! Any chance of these mini chickenheads in Oxblood?





						Knob - Chicken Head, mini, high-quality, brass insert, Set Screw | Amplified Parts
					

High quality miniature chicken head knob with set screw for smaller applications. 0.90" long nose to tail. Mini Davies 2300 clone.




					www.amplifiedparts.com


----------



## peccary (Jan 11, 2022)

I've never heard of Amplified Parts before, but four full pages of knobs really does get the blood flowing. My knob collection nearly rivals my PCB collection at this point, but the tides may be shifting. Gonna have to spend some time checking that site out.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 11, 2022)

peccary said:


> I've never heard of Amplified Parts before, but four full pages of knobs really does get the blood flowing. My knob collection nearly rivals my PCB collection at this point, but the tides may be shifting. Gonna have to spend some time checking that site out.


Amplified parts is great. Buy without caution!


----------



## Amplified Parts (Jan 11, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Hey Dan! Any chance of these mini chickenheads in Oxblood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great question. Let me see what I can do! Shoot me an email if you (or anyone else!) want updates but this is a great suggestion. If we can make it happen we will.


----------



## Grubb (Jan 12, 2022)

Amplified Parts said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is Dan over at Amplified Parts - I head up our R&D team.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,

Thanks for weighing in. Can I make the request that you add metric measurements to your product pages? It's so much easier to make a purchasing decision when I don't have to think (and check, and double-check) about whether the knobs will be an appropriate diameter. 

Cheers 😁


----------

